# What to ask



## z28cop (Nov 17, 2014)

Considering this Orange Krate has a replacment 1977 Frame and an incorrect seat..what would be a good price for this bike. I just want a fair price. All the other parts are original. The frame was replaced by Schwinn.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 17, 2014)

seeing that it does need work and finding a late build 69 orange frame will be hard I would put it somewhere between 400-600 as a whole bike Krates ended in 73 I believe so I don't know if that frame belongs to a stingray or someone had Schwinn remake the frame for them, parting it out would most likely bring more. I just sold a unprofessional repainted 68 apple krate with all the chrome and parts in mint condition for 650 if that helps determining where to price it at.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 17, 2014)

If you had some paper work from Schwinn for the frame replacement then the value could go up a little. You can get a krate frame in the 100 dollars range and switch parts. You could get 50 for that frame so 50 bucks could get you a correct date frame.


----------

